# Brüche kürzen mit bluj



## rednef (7. Feb 2011)

Soll ein Programm schreiben mit bluej was unter andern Brüche kürzen kann. Hier ist der Quellcode. 

```
public class Bruch
{
    int zaehler ;
    int nenner ;
    

    public Bruch(int zaehler,int nenner)
    {
        this.zaehler=zaehler ; 
        this.nenner=nenner ;
        
    }

    public int kuerzen()
    {
       

        

    }
}
```


----------



## SlaterB (7. Feb 2011)

keine Frage dazu? na ist ja auch quasi alles offen

Tipp:
Forumsuche: Brüche kürzen/ Bruch rechnen
usw.


----------



## Gonzo17 (7. Feb 2011)

Hier ist es ja wie so oft. Überleg dir doch, wie du es im Kopf machen würdest. Wie würde man einen Bruch, zum Beispiel 44/100, kürzen? Das solltest du ja auf jeden Fall schon können.


----------



## XHelp (7. Feb 2011)

Oh... wieder ein BlueJ-Opfer. Das was du machst nennt sich *JAVA*
Als Stichwort könnte ggT bestimmt nicht schaden.


----------



## dehlen (7. Feb 2011)

kleiner tipp du musst zuerst den ggt bestimmen um kürzen zu können
also wir helfen dir gerne mit dem code nur du musst konkreter werden also mach z.B mal einen Pseudocode weil wenn du dahinter blickst dann können wir dir auch helfen das in java zu formulieren aber erstmal bist du gefragt


----------



## Andi_CH (8. Feb 2011)

Ein noch kleinerer Tipp - die Suche - manchmal kann man der sogar etwas entlocken.
Gut, ich wusste ja schon was hier zu finden ist ....


----------

